
Political Forecasts – according to the betting markets - minhtripham
http://www.politicalforecasts.com
======
mtgx
Interesting that in both cases it's the establishment candidate that is
preferred to win. I bet (but not really, though) that in 2008 odds were much
in favor of Clinton, too. I guess we'll just have to see if political betting
is a good way to predict what will happen.

~~~
minhtripham
you're right. at the beginning Clinton was the clear favorite. His odds went
above 50:50 in February after a few successes successes against Clinton and
kept rising until Clinton stepped back

------
bigfishprod
This is really cool, nice job! How are you pulling the data?

